# Google Fi



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/goog...mpared-to-verizon-and-att-roaming-fees-2015-4


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Very interesting news. Another alternative to stinking uber phone.. And cheaper.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe but Sprint and TMobile coverage absolutely suck and i was missing and losing pings all the time. Pay for the better service in your area and it will pay you back. 

Cheap costs mean cheap products, most of yhe time.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I got my invitation to Project Fi yesterday. Just signed up and should have my phone mid next week. I'm excited to get away from AT&T. Even more excited about getting a phone that doesn't have the $hitty bloatware OEM's installed.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

This guy gives good info on the state of affairs regarding Google's Project Fi


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Very good watch, thanks for the post. With it being September and that published in June maybe they will have some of their kinks worked out. It is still invitation only


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Very good watch, thanks for the post. With it being September and that published in June maybe they will have some of their kinks worked out. It is still invitation only


It's certainly possible. Keep us posted on how it performs for you.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

So, I've had the phone now for three days and worked last night.

I have had absolutely NO connection issues and the phone is extremely fast! I am assuming it's because there is no "bloat-ware".
My service switched over in about three minutes. I had a couple of issues getting the voicemail setup, but other than that...it's been a good experience, so far.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I don't know how much you spent, but the phone is on sale on Amazon. If you paid more, maybe you can get them to price match and send you the difference.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1984DI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm doing the monthly of $20. No interest charged. Wish I would have seen that.

It is important to note, that you cannot forward a Google voice call to this system. At least right now


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

This has nothing to do with the service, but the phone has a "trusted location" feature. I can set my home as "trusted" and I don't have to enter my PIN to access the phone. When I am anywhere else...I do

I like it


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> This has nothing to do with the service, but the phone has a "trusted location" feature. I can set my home as "trusted" and I don't have to enter my PIN to access the phone. When I am anywhere else...I do
> 
> I like it


How about an update on that Project Fi?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I really like it...alot. I can manage my plan from my phone, any time I want.
Have not had any real connection problems. Since I keep WiFi on all the time...I constantly hit hotspots everywhere I go and it automatically happens in the background.
I did not work Uber very much this past month(usually only part-time anyway)...but I only used 1.8gig of data. This means I get a credit for what I didn't use, instead of "rolling over". I downgraded to the 2gig plan and it will automatically add more if I need it. So, $40 is my cost each month; give or take $10

My only real issue is Google Voice and right now, I have to use Hangouts for my SMS. I have people looking into the SMS issue, though. I can't stand Hangouts. My favorite SMS app is Hello. Maybe it's an issue with Hello not being version-compatible or something. It'll work itself out.

Phone is fast and there are now two more phones that you can use. If I would have known that, I would have waited for the new model devices.


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I really like it...alot. I can manage my plan from my phone, any time I want.
> Have not had any real connection problems. Since I keep WiFi on all the time...I constantly hit hotspots everywhere I go and it automatically happens in the background.
> I did not work Uber very much this past month(usually only part-time anyway)...but I only used 1.8gig of data. This means I get a credit for what I didn't use, instead of "rolling over". I downgraded to the 2gig plan and it will automatically add more if I need it. So, $40 is my cost each month; give or take $10
> 
> ...


ReviTULize I'm thinking of getting the nexus 6p using my project fi invite to pay 20$ a month with no interest. Have you had any connection issues with while ubering? That is my main concern.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Not at all.
I text more than I make phone calls though. I did take a business trip and received three calls and no connectivity issues.
My Bluetooth acts wierd with my car when I receive a phone call, but that's a phone issue...could even be my a problem with my vehicles BT. It's a 2013, so I doubt it.

Edited and added:
Also, the support is GREAT!! They respond very quickly.


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Not at all.
> I text more than I make phone calls though. I did take a business trip and received three calls and no connectivity issues.
> My Bluetooth acts wierd with my car when I receive a phone call, but that's a phone issue...could even be my a problem with my vehicles BT. It's a 2013, so I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the edit update, I'm almost on the brink of pulling the trigger.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't be scared...they use the same towers as everyone else. Spring, at&t, Verizon...they're all the same towers and fiber, just more or less leased space


----------

